# Struggling with "new" horse.



## earlgreytea (10 February 2016)

Hey all, I'm new to H&H 

Apologies, this may be a long post - but want to get everything out and give the full story. I've been riding on and off for around 18 years. I'm not experienced however - most of those 18 years were spent at riding schools where I didn't really learn much - just walk, trot, canter & jumping up to 1m. And the horses were nearly always well-behaved. I did go to a riding school for a while where stable management was taught as well so learned the essentials of that. I inherited (long story) an old pony who I used to ride but is now retired. He was a bit of a devil - he would behave perfectly then turn at a 90degree angle to send you off the other side! Very loveable though. Last year I decided I wanted to buy a horse - one which I could ride and to give the old pony a companion. I wanted a safe, reliable horse who doesn't _need_ ridden multiple times a week (not saying I wouldn't ride multiple times a week, just don't want a horse which will be difficult if it's not ridden a lot), one which would pop a wee jump but mostly just for hacking. Found a lovely horse - a 19yr old Appy, was used for trekking mainly. Rode him out, behaved fine, was a bit spooky but every horse has their moments so didn't worry about it. 

I got him home, and settled him in. The old pony was smitten with him. Literally followed him around the field nose to tail for days! I started riding him and he was very fresh and spooky. I put it down to being in a new place and not being completely settled yet. Kept riding him but every time I asked for canter he would buck (this did not happen when I cantered him when I tried him out). I would try my best to push him on and not stop (as I didn't want him learning that bucking would get him out of work). The more I persevered the worse the bucks would get. He then started trying to buck in trot. When I was on him I was doing my best not to get scared as I didn't want him to pick up on my fear. Honest truth is though, that I was terrified of him. What he was doing probably isn't too bad for an experienced rider but for me it was scary and knocked all my confidence. I spoke to the previous owner and she came over and lunged him - he went crazy - bucking, rearing, broncoing, the lot. Eventually she got on him and he behaved okay - threatened to buck a couple of times but didn't. After that, I was left to my own devices. I would lunge him before riding to hopefully get out any bucks. For about a month, we just walked - I was too scared to do anything more. Then I gradually introduced a stride or two of trot, and built it up until we could trot up and down the field. Eventually when I felt brave and like he was behaving well, I asked for canter, and he didn't buck! And from then on, it was okay! We actually progressed quite a bit and ended up popping over fences etc. Still didn't completely trust him but we were getting there. 

Then, due to various circumstances (illness, holiday, bad weather (I don't have an arena so have to ride in fields - but they are needed for grazing so can't ride when it's too wet as I'll churn it up), hoof abscess, christmas/new year), he's now been out of work for around 6 months. I'm just trying to bring him back into work now, but I'm completely back to square one.

I lunged him for the first time last week, and again today. He will listen when I ask him to walk on. Sometimes he'll protest when I ask him to trot by kicking his front legs up and out (almost like an exaggerated extended trot). If he doesn't do that protest, he'll often buck and then go into a gallop. I'm always able to recollect him after (eventually), and after lunging for a wee bit he'll begin to listen a little and the bucks become less frequent (but will still occur now and again). Today he did a very impressive bronco, where he reared but then launched himself off his hind legs so ended up with all four feet in the air. Not going to lie, that terrified me but didn't let him see that. 

I'm so stuck as to where to go from here. I don't have an instructor or anyone I can ask to help me. I'm scared of him again and I've not even sat on him yet.  if anyone has any tips on bringing a horse back into work or reducing bucking, or anything like that, they would be much appreciated!


----------



## be positive (10 February 2016)

There is a lot of ground to cover so I will start with a few thoughts, many horses will throw all sorts of shapes on the lunge yet to ride are very different, I would never ride one or two I own if they did half of what they do on the lunge when under saddle but they are very different and any bucks are much more restrained. 
You sound  as if you ride/ lunge in the fields he grazes in, some will still think they are loose and be rather ill mannered, not acceptable but frequently happens, if you can section off somewhere and keep it just for exercising it may help break that pattern as well as give a better surface when you do ride. 

You say you don't have an instructor or anyone to ask for help, in most areas there are plenty of people who are willing and able, ask in your local feed store or tack shop for recommendations, they are bound to know someone and having support will really make all the difference to your confidence. Put the behaviour today behind you, get his tack on, lunge him and when he has settled pop on and just walk round for 5 mins, expect no trouble and relax, finish on a good note and repeat the following day, each time extend the riding, reduce the lunging if he is good until you don't need to lunge before you get on, getting out and about off of your own land will probably help him become more relaxed, steady trotting up hills will get him settled and help with fittening after a long break. 

A check by your vet may be worthwhile as would a saddle check also he may be due for his teeth being done, any discomfort can make even the quietest horse play up so it is worth doing before you start riding him.


----------



## Cortez (11 February 2016)

Most horses have a bit of a hooley on the lunge if they're fresh, and most never, ever do those sort of moves under the rider so don't let that scare you. It sounds like he's just having you on, knows he can scare you and is taking advantage. If he's on any sort of hard feed, stop feeding it. Try and get as much work into him as possible on the lunge, and look for an instructor, pronto.

The best way to prevent bucking when you are riding is to keep the horse's head up, but the most effective is not to have the horse fresh and naughty in the first place.


----------



## dibbin (11 February 2016)

be positive said:



			There is a lot of ground to cover so I will start with a few thoughts, many horses will throw all sorts of shapes on the lunge yet to ride are very different, I would never ride one or two I own if they did half of what they do on the lunge when under saddle but they are very different and any bucks are much more restrained.
		
Click to expand...

I second this. Mine does absolutely monstrous handstand-style twisting bucks (with added squealing) on the lunge, you're pretty much guaranteed at least one in every session even when he's in regular work. Under saddle the most he does is a little hump of his back, so don't let the lunge behaviour put you off too much. 

I would probably start by getting his saddle, back and teeth looked at to check there isn't any discomfort before you start treating it as a behavioural problem. If those checks all come back clear, then I'd follow Cortez's advice - stop his hard feed, get him on the lunge as much as you can, and try not to let him get his head down.


----------



## 9tails (11 February 2016)

We bang on about saddle/teeth/back checks but they're so important. The other issue is that he's only got your other pony for companionship, two become very pair bonded and can nap or throw shapes in to get out of work and back to their friend.

But, before you go down the "He's being naughty" route, please get his tack checked as this can usually throw up the problem.  For reference, I bought my own horse a saddle, fitted by a saddle fitter in 2009.  Since then, it's had visits from the saddler at least once every 6 months to be reflocked to fit.  If I'd not done this, we would most certainly not still be in work and I would likely have an enormous vet bill.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (13 February 2016)

Agree with what everyone else has said. After 6 months off I'd be very surprised if he hasn't changed shape at all so I'd start by checking tack/back and then check teeth. Once you know there are no issues there I would look at finding an instructor that can help you build your confidence whilst dealing with the bucking. I think you'll struggle to overcome it alone if you're already nervous, and personally I always find it help to have some eyes on the ground to spot the things I may miss.


----------



## Archiepoo (14 February 2016)

,if he was better behaved when the previous owner came back out i think you need to get everything checked but then get a freelance or trainer to get him back in work for you .


----------



## Kaylum (14 February 2016)

yes agree about the tack check.  If you tack up incorrectly, the saddle for example too far forward/back, saddle cloth not correct, bridle uncomfortable, girth rubs and before you go any further get someone to help you.  Let them teach you how to do these things.  Another thing people forget to check is the bit.  Is it sharp in their mouths, does it have any cracks in it. 

But yes it is very important to get the checks done and then get some further help.


----------

